# Lost Imagemixer 3



## KatBuck (May 22, 2011)

Hello,

I have a Canon FS100 and have been using Imagemixer 3SE since purchasing some time ago. I have had no real problems with it although have found it quite restrictive. 
Having not used it for a while I plugged in the camera and tried to open the program today however it seems to have disappeared?! None of my links work. The files all seem to still be there in 'My Videos' and the Program File is there on the C Dive I just cant seem to launch the program? Can anyone tell me what has happened here and why I can no longer open the program as I have not had this problem before? 

Kind Regards, 
Katherine


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Hello Katherine, and welcome to TSF!

I requested some of our members down in the photography section take a look at this thread.

They are very experienced and i have full faith that they will solve your problem.

If you still have the software cd you may consider reinstalling the program. I would assume it should resync the files. (Donald might have another idea)


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi Katherine

I am afraid that Laxer has more faith in my abilities than I do :smile:

However it does sound as if the program has become 'lost' or even maybe corrupted in some way. I don't use image mixer so I cant tell you which file to look for. It could well be that the links you would normally use have become separated from the executable file.

Probably the best solution is to reinstall the program and start over. The contents of your existing 'My Videos' folder should be safe but it would be wise to copy them before reinstalling Imagemixer. 

Perhaps someone with Imagemixer experience will pop by and help further.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

Are you trying to edit footage already transferred from your camera to your computer? 
If you are trying to use an existing project file: Most video editing suites have a project file that stores links to video files (this is so the original files aren't altered) and this relies on these files remaining exactly as they were when first imported to the editor - no changes can be made to either location where they are stored and no name changes.

or are you trying to transfer footage?
If so and if Imagemixer won't open you can still transfer the files by either plugging it in via USB and going to My Computer - it will show as an extra drive, open it and navigate to the video files (for my canon hf s21 it is My Computer>Canon>AVCHD>BDMV>STREAM)

OR
use a card reader to read your SD card directly - path will be the same.

Imagemixer is known to be tempramental at times - one of the reasons I don't use it :grin:

As others have suggested above - reinstalling it may solve the problem - also make sure you have the latest updates for Windows so that camera drivers are up to date.

Hope this helps


----------



## KatBuck (May 22, 2011)

Thanks Everyone. I have, as suggested, once again re installed Imagemixer on the computer. It seems to have uploaded fine with all the files recognised. Now however I am finding a problem that I have not come across before! I have Edited and Saved a project and am now wanting to write a disk however whenever I click 'Create' I get the following error message - 'Insuffucient workspace capacity. Check the workspace capactity specified in the preference settings.' 
As I mentioned I have not had this problem before. The project I want to burn onto disk is no longer than projects I have done previously and I am not sure if I were to change anything when I go to Settings and Preferences what I should actually change it too? Can anyone help??
Thanks again!
Katherine


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

What type of disk are you burning to?

DVDs have ~4.7gbs max. Thats after rendering.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

What RAM do you have and also how much free space do you have on your hard drive?
It sounds like the application is running out of memory to hold the project file/image whilst burning.


----------



## KatBuck (May 22, 2011)

Hi, 

Thanks you are right it does look like I am running out of space on my hard drive. What can I do about this? I do have an external hard drive that I save most of our photos to. If I save our video files to the external hard drive and take them off the computer then will Imagemixer be able to operate/ access the files from there? Also what else can I remove/ move off the cimputer to free up space?

Thanks again. 
Katherine


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

What size is your hard drive, and how much free space is left on it?

Windows needs a minimum of 15% free hard drive space to run efficiently.


----------



## KatBuck (May 22, 2011)

Sorry Koala we have been away. So I have cleared so stuff off the hard drive and there is now 2.63GB of free space from a capacity of 64.5GB so still not enough... I think it is predominantly the video library on Imagemixer that is taking up most of the space. Can I copy this to the external hard drive and ask Imagemixer to find it there? How do I re route Imagemixer? 
Thanks :smile:
Kat


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Yes, you can move the video files to the external drive. I don't use Imagemixer, so I'm not sure if it will automatically detect the new file locations or if you'll have to tell it where to look.

If it's like other video editors, you should be able to go to File>Open and then navigate to the external drive to open the files. Or there might be a setting in the program's options where you can change the library's default save folder.


----------

